# Conostoga of Studabaker



## eugene13 (Feb 5, 2021)

I've never liked the way I cover my coal, the problem is snow filling the empty side and piling up on the full side and it adds to the job when I have to refuel.  I decided on a domed structure using I" schedule 80 PVC conduit for bows and fabricate two ends from 2" X 12".  Brackets to hold the conduit to the trailer were fabricated on the mill and welded by yours truly.  To save material I cut the sockets to double length then split them on a 45 in my horizontal band saw.  I had to make 7 pairs of bow holders, they're bolted to the sideboards and can be removed if they're in the way when shoveling, here's a wild turkey walking across my street.  We bought 4.85 tons of coal today, and covered it with the finished product, just in time for a cold snap.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 6, 2021)

Picture didn't come through.
I was reading about Studebaker a couple days ago, otherwise I'd have never made the connection.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 6, 2021)

This one's becoming dust covered, in my garage, waiting for nice weather. Its' a Commander, though, not a Conestoga.


----------



## Packard V8 (Feb 6, 2021)

For many years, approximately from the US Civil War to The Great War, Studebaker was the world's largest manufacturer of wheeled vehicles and harnesses.







jack vines


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 6, 2021)

The Budweiser beer wagon, drawn by the Clydesdales, is a Studebaker


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 6, 2021)

The Studebaker I want


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have satellite internet and heavy clouds affect the signal. OK left to right, my sloppy coal covering method, cutting sockets on a 45, cutting cope for socket on milling machine, pan full of parts ready to weld, you can see the shape of the bracket, wild turkey, we have about thirty living in the neighborhood, and the finished product.  I had to do fuel and ash today and forgot to get a picture of the installed bracket, but you get the idea.  It's user friendly but you have to be careful of the spring in the bows when you move them, better pics next time, three days at these temps.


----------



## hman (Feb 8, 2021)

Wild Turkey is just the thing on a cold day


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 8, 2021)

_Mom would peeved when I came home from a visit to the railroad station that dad was the station agent/master. On coaling days I would hang around the basement coal bin and naturally come home in a certain state of black! I can still remember the smell of the Anthracite. Memories of our youth!_


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 9, 2021)

Coal is some filthy stuff but it's cheap, I heat my house and my shop for about $1200 a season plus my labor taking care of the system, about an hour's work every four days.  the brackets are bolted to the sideboards, and have wing nuts on the right side so they can be removed to clear the shovel.  I'm amazed at the small amount of snow that collects, we just got four inches and there was less than an inch on the down wind side.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 18, 2021)

Packard V8 said:


> For many years, approximately from the US Civil War to The Great War, Studebaker was the world's largest manufacturer of wheeled vehicles and


Is the wagon in the picture a Conostoga, did you build the model?  My aunt had one similar, it was a lamp.


----------

